# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Rồi đến một ngày không cần đến thanh trượt dẫn hướng và vitme bi

## imechavn

Ngồi chém gió về vấn đề tính toán thanh trượt ray trượt và mua bán mấy thứ đó để chế máy, bỗng thấy đi vào ngõ cụt khi nghĩ tới chuyện bọn Nhật Bản đã có hệ thống đệm điện từ để chạy được tầu điện để chánh ma sát, đẩy nhanh tốc độ. Các máy tự động tốc độ cao sau này có lẽ sẽ dùng công nghệ loại này, các bác cẩn thận không sẽ tụt hậu.

----------


## nhatson

ko cần vít me thì cũng từ lâu, dẫn hường thì típ tục đợi





mấy con linear chạy nghe kêu như xì step >> PR xì step tí  :Smile:

----------

katerman, Mr.L

----------


## nhatson

thay thế cho vòng bi
magnetic bearing




1 ứng dụng với tms320 C2000

----------

hungdn, imechavn, Tuanlm, zentic

----------


## imechavn

Mấy công nghệ này không biết đã về VN chưa, nhìn thấy chắc cũng không biết nó là gì mất.

----------


## nhatson

sản phẩm thì em chịu
có bằng master về magnetic bearing thì chắc nhiều 

b.r

----------


## solero

Rồi cả hộp số bằng từ trường nữa:

----------

nhatson

----------


## imechavn

Thấy nghe nói có những máy CNC đã dùng hệ thống thủy lực điều khiển chính xác trong quá trình gia công, nếu như vậy các vitme bi, thanh răng sẽ không cần nữa, thay vào đó là các van servo, hệ thống cảm biến.

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ là thế hệ cũ dùng thuỷ lực, có thể thế hệ mới cũng dùng, nhưng hạn chế của thuỷ lực là dynamic,
nhu cầu về  những cỗ máy nhẹ hơn và nhanh hơn

ah, mà mấy chấn máy đột cũng có 1 trục bằng thuỷ lực ah  :Smile:

----------


## imechavn

Đúng là máy chấn thủy lực cũng dùng như vậy cái này tôi cũng đã gặp thực tế. Mấy ông thầy dạy thủy lực thời đi học không biết có nói quá không, khi mà bảo ở đâu đó các nhà khoa học đang xây dựng các máy tính trên cơ sở là các thiết bị thủy lực.

----------


## Nam CNC

Các bác đừng lo xa , cái nào cũng có chổ đứng của nó hết , khi nó còn cân bằng được hiệu quả dựa trên đồng tiền bỏ ra thì còn chổ đứng , chứ giá trên trời thì em vẫn dùng cái cũ khi nó vẫn đảm bảo được yêu cầu.


---- Đâu đó em nhớ mang máng câu nhu cầu tạo ra sự phát triển .... Nếu nhu cầu chỉ là nghe, gọi, nhắn tin được thì điện thoại cùi bắp nguyên cây NOKIA vẫn sống tốt mặc dù smart phone quá phổ biến ( khi nào smart nó rẻ bằng cùi bắp thì em thay hehehe )

---- Nói là 1 chuyện nhưng tất cả sự thay đổi đều phải cập nhật để khi thay đổi không bở ngỡ.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác đừng lo xa , cái nào cũng có chổ đứng của nó hết , khi nó còn cân bằng được hiệu quả dựa trên đồng tiền bỏ ra thì còn chổ đứng , chứ giá trên trời thì em vẫn dùng cái cũ khi nó vẫn đảm bảo được yêu cầu.
> 
> 
> ---- Đâu đó em nhớ mang máng câu nhu cầu tạo ra sự phát triển .... Nếu nhu cầu chỉ là nghe, gọi, nhắn tin được thì điện thoại cùi bắp nguyên cây NOKIA vẫn sống tốt mặc dù smart phone quá phổ biến ( khi nào smart nó rẻ bằng cùi bắp thì em thay hehehe )
> 
> ---- Nói là 1 chuyện nhưng tất cả sự thay đổi đều phải cập nhật để khi thay đổi không bở ngỡ.


sức mạnh của tư bản là tạo ra sự thay đổi , mà ko phải là ngồi chờ
ADSL là 1 ví dụ ah, 
mới đầu tư cable đồng trị giá 9 con số 0 OBAMA, công nghệ cáp quang ra rời, các nhà tư bản viễn thông có nguy cơ bị lỗ hệ thống cable đồng >> chi tiền cho Bell Laboratories  nghiên cứu truyền data tốc độ cao trên đường cab đồng để cứu vãn hệ thống cáp đồng, kết qua > ADSL ra đời giúp hệ thống cab đồng tồn tại thêm được hơn chục năm

----------


## nhatson

em thêm 1 ví dụ, nếu dụ án ZERO này thành công, Bill Gate sẽ thành vua của thế giới thêm 30 năm nữa




http://terrapower.com/

----------

imechavn, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Linh nói đúng , tư bản là tạo ra sự thay đổi , nhưng kẹt 1 cái anh em mình ở VN mới chết hehehehe. Đôi lúc em tự hỏi do Sài Gòn anh em mình có cái bãi rác 2nd của japan là lợi hay hại ???? em thì thấy có cái lợi là nhờ nó cái ngành cơ khí mình mới ngóp ngóp khi túi tiền xẹp lép , vậy còn lâu dài là sao đây , vì có nó anh em lại phụ thuộc vào nó , lấy nó ra làm chuẩn nên họa may chỉ xài được đồ mới TQ.

                  Trời cũng thương , nhờ anh Google và chú youtube mà anh em mình mới biết được ngoài cài 2nd japan thì còn những cái mới nào khác , hi vọng anh em mình một ngày nào đó phải vượt qua cái vòng luẩn quẩn dám đầu tư công nghệ mà theo kịp thời đại .

----------


## Diyodira

Vít me thanh trượt sài 50 năm nữa chắc vẫn chưa hết đâu, lo xa làm gì các cụ

----------


## Nam CNC

Chưa hết đồ mới thì có , chứ hàng 2nd dạo này ít hàng rồi , nhiều bác hỏi em hoài mà có đâu chắc muốn rẻ đây mà , em có chỉ chổ mua mà lại kêu đắt quá heheh , biết sao giờ , chổ nào cũng hết , chỉ mình nó có nên nó có quyền hét. Nếu thấy ghét thì mua đồ mới vậy , chắc chỉ chơi được TQ , còn Đài Loan thì cũng cháy túi luôn chứ mà mơ, còn japan hay Germany thì ...... cố gắng lết lên ebay cho đỡ thê thảm chứ anh em cũng thừa hiểu giá nó ra sao , chỉ cần thấy có bao nhiêu cái đại lý của hãng nào ở đây là biết liền. ( hãng nào thì hãng , chắc chỉ liên quan đến chữ tượng hình hehehehe )

----------


## imechavn

hết thì có thể là không hết nhưng là không ai dùng nữa, biết đâu các ứng dụng công nghệ cao sẽ phổ biến trong thời gian ngắn nữa. Nhớ ngày SV ít vitme bi mấy ông bạn phải dùng toàn cây ren bán ở chợ, bi dẫn hướng thì dùng bi dãy mà bàn và tủ vẫn dùng, ngày nay mấy bác đã có đồ ngon để dùng cho chế thử máy với giá rẻ.

----------


## nhatson

kỹ thuật càng phát triển>> công việc từ ko thể lại trở thành có thể, như magnet bearing
vòng bi gốm tốc độ cao ko diy nối nhưng manget bearing lại có thể DIY  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

> ko cần vít me thì cũng từ lâu, dẫn hường thì típ tục đợi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mấy con linear chạy nghe kêu như xì step >> PR xì step tí


em có 2 bộ tưởng sài khí nén bán rác rồi, hic.

----------


## nhatson

tiếc nhẩy, con linear thì ko đạc biệt lắm, có điều đi kèm là cái linear scale >> cái này đáng tiền và ko diy được  :Frown:

----------


## solero

> tiếc nhẩy, con linear thì ko đạc biệt lắm, có điều đi kèm là cái linear scale >> cái này đáng tiền và ko diy được


Hôm trước thấy 1 mớ cả Linear servo + linear scale. Nhặt mỗi cục sensor encoder không nhặt thanh scale. Ngẫm thấy tiếc quá đi.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

[bên công ty em máy sodich thì nhiều, toàn hàng mới nên không có dịp tháo ra xem thử

----------

